# Postfix Fehlermeldung empty query string ignored



## Edi (7. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

seit Gestern habe ich folgende Fehlermeldung

postfix/smtpd[28241]: warning: table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf": empty query string -- ignored

Es wurde nichts veraendert, ausser einige Mailboxuser hinzugefuegt und geloescht.

Es scheint keine Probleme mit email senden-empfangen zu geben.

Hat Jemand ein Tip fuer die Fehlersuche?

Danke
Edi


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2011)

Poste mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf. Aber Passwort vorher entfernen.


----------



## Edi (7. Jan. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Poste mal den Inhalt der datei /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf. Aber Passwort vorher entfernen.


Letzte Änderung der Datei war am 23.Dez.2010.
Am 6. und 7. Jan tauchte die Fehlermeldung jeweils 1 mal am Tag auf.

user = ispconfig
password = xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
dbname = dbispconfig
table        = mail_access
select_field = access
where_field  = source
additional_conditions = and type = 'client' and active = 'y'
hosts = 127.0.0.1

Danke
Edi


----------

